# Best bike seat ever



## Jason (Jul 28, 2006)

I bought me and my girlfriend each one of these. Super comfortable and i got them each for like $35 off amazon.  

http://www.ergotheseat.com.au/


----------



## Drew (Jul 28, 2006)

Ew. 

I've got the narrow, sculpted WTB saddle that came with my bike (Voodoo Cycles Bantu, like five years old now. I hear they're no longer in business but it's an absolutely badass frame, and when I do get around to looking for an upgrade I think I'll keep the frame and just upgrade components), and while it's not the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden and I've actually been meaning to replace it for a while (it's got a weird curve to it) I certainly wouldn't put that travesty on my frame. Think of the weight, Jason. Sure, those skinny racing saddles you see don't LOOK comfortable, but a ride or two to get used to it and you'll find that less really IS more. 

Besides, you spend approximately zero time actually sitting when you're mountain biking.


----------



## Jason (Jul 28, 2006)

Bah its not uber light. but it's hella comfortable sure it don't look great but it looks cool


----------



## Drew (Jul 28, 2006)

Comfort is for pansies. I'm so fast, I don't have TIME to get uncomfortable when I ride. 


[action=Drew]would feel a lot more secure talking trash here if he actually still rode regularly. [/action]


----------



## Jason (Jul 28, 2006)

Well at least my seat won't lead to erictile disfunction


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 28, 2006)

"I like to ride my Bi-cy-cle I like to ride my biiiiiike"


----------



## Shawn (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice. I do alot of biking. Those look comfortable.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jul 29, 2006)

That Site said:


> The US National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH) performed a study examining night time erections in police officers.


What the FUCK?


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 29, 2006)

This is my bike




,,, it has a specialized dirt jump seat,,,padded nicely...however I seldom sit on it. Specialized bike co. has some of the best seats in the world for all sorts of riding. For actual riding XC or road there seats will keep your Meat alive for a long time.

Then theres this monster, this seat is meant to be long so that you can hold it with your thighs, helps maintain a straight line and lateral control. Azonic makes one called the "love seat", that bastard is huge!





~A


----------



## Jason (Jul 29, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> This is my bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!! i got a giant stp jumping bike myself  i love em there like oversized bmx bikes


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 29, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Sweet!! i got a giant stp jumping bike myself  i love em there like oversized bmx bikes



Yes my thoughts exactly!


----------

